# Meet Teenie Baby



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Chi #3 came home today. Here breeder called her Teenie Baby, not sure what we'll call her. D.O.B 10-20-15 
Those ARE kibbles next to her water dish! lol




[


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gasp! She is a doll baby! I'm in love! She looks like a fun happy going kinda gal. Congrats! Loving the sweater too!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She reminds me of yours. LH are so elegant! Her coat is lush I had no idea LHs were so soft. The little sweater is a sock. The breeder gave me a beautiful dress, too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh my goodness, she is so pretty !!! I love her coloring. looking forward to more pics


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is beautiful!
I think she needs a 'human' name to go with Mickey and Piper
She looks like a Sophie to me


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hubby just christened her Peanut. Not my choice but I secretly want her to be his dog, so Peanut it is. I was thinking something feminine since she's so elegant, but it's more important for them to bond, which they are doing. She favored the breeders' hubby, too. She's fast asleep on his chest in his beard right now. LOL She hasn't fallen asleep on me yet.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I adore her sweet face. I already know you're going to fall in love with the long coat variety and likely have at least one from now on. She's a very beautiful puppy. I so see a more soft, feminine name for this little beauty! Love the name Sophie, Fiona, Hallie. Keep the pics coming. She's a doll!


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like a lady 😊


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh. My. Goodness! How freaking adorable is she??!!! Peanut is not TERRIBLE, but wouldn't be my choice either lol. I love Sophie, had considered that as a possible for Finley when he was "supposed" to be a girl. Regardless, she's a beautiful little girl!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sophie would be perfect for her. She looks and acts like a Sophie. We just had a friend name their baby that, though so probably wouldn't be thoughtful. I have a daughter named Gretchen. I got plenty tired of hearing "Oh, I have a German_________(insert name of dog breed) named Gretchen." LOL By the time the Terrible Twos have rolled around you don't really mind them being compared to a dog, but when they're a newborn. LOL


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I also had Phoebe and Chloe on my list


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's hard as a HS teacher to use human names. Every name comes with a mental picture. lol Keep the name ideas coming. Hubby is asking for alternatives.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She adorable and already wearing a sweater! If you want to keep accumulating Chis, go with hubby's choice in names (-:


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

I think Calliope (cah-lie-oh-pee) for a girls name is very pretty. It's the name of a Greek muse but also an instrument.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Ohhh what a sweet girl! I think she looks like a Zoey. But I agree, if you want to get more, go with hubs on the names!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh goodness, what a cutie! She is so adorable and looks like she'll grow up to be very pretty. I can't help you with names, but I wanted to congratulate you on your new addition 😃 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

awe she looks so much like my Gizmo!!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Wise advice, Jayda! The humans are loving every minute. No so, the chis. They are adjusting slowly.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been thinking of some more unusual pretty girls names and have come up with;
Ophelia, Callista, Theodora, Ramona, Isolda, Dorothea, Isabella, Freya, Layla, Mercedes, Scarlet, Cressida, Seraphina, Penelope, Amelie, Octavia, Xanthe, Vashti, Amaryllis, Celeste, Jemima, Tallulah, Phaedra, Pandora.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she's so pretty!!


----------



## n'rahbie (Jan 18, 2016)

Eeeeeek! 
I've been watching for her photos! She looks absolutely precious, congrats on your third baby!! I am so happy you had such lovely surprise and wonderful experience with the breeder!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I plan to post pics this weekend. It's hard to believe we'll only had her 1 week. I'm taking Jayda's advice and going with "Peanut". I loved so many of the name suggestions.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Well Peanut is a sweet girl!


----------

